# Rescessed LED Manufacturer experiences?



## ellusionist (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Everybody, 



My head is starting to spin with questions around manufacturers of LED recessed lights, so I need some opinions. Just haven’t been working in the field long enough to understand the past history of these companies either.


The lighting design is complete, but which manufacturer to go with? All lights will be on approved dimmers, obviously.

I have looked at the Home Cheapo of course as many do to get an idea of different types of cans and Trims and the local lighting show room that didn’t have much to offer in the new LED recessed lights.

My comparison is with the Lithonia and Juno. The problem is that is the price is killing me between Juno and Lithonia. The Juno’s are yes a little more than double the cost, but look to be manufactured WAY better. Lighting hours between the two are 28000 hours on Lithonia to 50000 hours on the Juno’s. I guess that the Juno's will not loose color temp early either. The Lithonia's do not give you any room to work on them from what I can see. 



Within the room I’m looking install the following for either manufacturer, if anyone has experience it would be great to here it, I’m very interest in with you thoughts of the construction are. 



Has anyone ever installed either of these, had better experiences with one or the other? Problem Complaints, or Rants from customers?



Installation


Juno 

6 - *IC20LEDG3
6 - 205W-WH
4 - **MG1L3K-NFL-WH *
3 - *MD1L3K-NFL-WH *
1 - TL602E-60-WH (Transformer for Low Voltage)
*Price About $1700.00 
*

*Lithonia*

*3 - LK4GMW LED M4
4 - LK3BPMW LED M4
6 - LK5BPMW LED M4*

*Price: About $700.00 :001_huh:
*

Thought, concerns, comments? 
Cheers


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You get what you pay for , Juno is one of the best. Also try Contrast.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Halo H7ICTNB econolight LED trim about $35


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

liteline makes a kit, you get the light, trim and an led bulb for $90 canadian, line voltage

i have junos in my basment i just put led bulbs in,


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

I have installed the Juno's with no complaints, Juno has a warm dim LED that is suppose to mimic the dimming patterns of a incandescent.


----------

